# The SVS SB-2000 and PB-2000 Subwoofer Giveaway!



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*The SVS SB-2000 and PB-2000 Subwoofer Giveaway*








*SVS* and *HTS* have teamed up for two more stellar giveaways that are sure to make Home Theater Shack members very happy! SVS has been a Home Theater Shack sponsor since the beginning, and has continually wowed enthusiasts with fantastic, industry leading, subwoofers and speakers. We are absolutely thrilled to offer their two newest subwoofer models as part of one massively exciting Giveaway Contest! 

*Click here for all the details!*​


----------

